# Alien Swarm: free game from Valve



## bmd (Jul 19, 2010)

Four player coop. Aliens, guns, stuff. Looks great. Sounds great. Will it be great?



> Remember Alien Swarm? A total conversion mod for UT 2004, with four-player co-op top-down action. The team behind it, we’ve just learned, were hired by Valve two years ago, and have since been working on L4D and now Portal 2. Except at the same time they’ve been making Alien Swarm all over again in Source. And it’s coming out on Monday. And it will be free. And it looks great.



Rockpapershotgun.

Giantbomb.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 20, 2010)

that looks awesome


----------



## The Groke (Jul 20, 2010)

Can it be played solo or with AI teams? I have no friends.

(dling anyway)


----------



## tommers (Jul 20, 2010)

cool.  is it alien breed?


----------



## tommers (Jul 20, 2010)

OK, I'm downloading now.  Is there an automatic match up thing or do you need friend codes or whatever?


----------



## bmd (Jul 21, 2010)

The Groke said:


> Can it be played solo or with AI teams? I have no friends.
> 
> (dling anyway)


 
I have no friends too so I was hoping the same and it turns out there's an offline mode that you can play through the game on. The bots seem really good. I've only played about ten minutes this morning but it feels really slick, the weapons were nice (machine gun shotgun and sentry) and the tension was warming up nicely. Graphics are great and the sound is spot on. I would have payed for this.



tommers said:


> OK, I'm downloading now.  Is there an automatic match up thing or do you need friend codes or whatever?


 
You can use your Steam ID as a friend matching thing.


----------



## debaser (Jul 21, 2010)

no U75 Steam group?


----------



## The Groke (Jul 21, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> I have no friends too so I was hoping the same and it turns out there's an offline mode that you can play through the game on. The bots seem really good. I've only played about ten minutes this morning but it feels really slick, the weapons were nice (machine gun shotgun and sentry) and the tension was warming up nicely. Graphics are great and the sound is spot on. I would have payed for this.



Cool - didn't get a chance to play it last night, but will check it out ASAP.

Been reading some really encouraging things on Rock Paper Shotgun about how easy it is to create new levels and how you can turn on an equivalent to L4D's "director" to spice up the enemy AI as well...


----------



## bmd (Jul 21, 2010)

The Groke said:


> Cool - didn't get a chance to play it last night, but will check it out ASAP.
> 
> Been reading some really encouraging things on Rock Paper Shotgun about how easy it is to create new levels and how you can turn on an equivalent to L4D's "director" to spice up the enemy AI as well...


 
Not read their take on it yet but that's interesting about the Director mode. The level editor sounds pretty cool too. There's a tool in it that you can set parameters for and it will spit out a finished level and the other tools make it sound like it could be quite simple to put out a decent level. There are only about 7 with the game so hopefully fan-made ones should show up soon.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 21, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Not read their take on it yet but that's interesting about the Director mode. The level editor sounds pretty cool too. There's a tool in it that you can set parameters for and it will spit out a finished level and the other tools make it sound like it could be quite simple to put out a decent level. There are only about 7 with the game so hopefully fan-made ones should show up soon.


 
Could always add you as a steam friend, then if we are around at the same time...

Mind you, latency may be an issue...


----------



## YouSir (Jul 21, 2010)

Gave this a crack last night, easy to get into and it looks like there's some proper scope for obsession, seemed like a good group of players at the moment too, requires proper squad play. Wouldn't mind joining team Urban though.


----------



## bmd (Jul 21, 2010)

The Groke said:


> Could always add you as a steam friend, then if we are around at the same time...
> 
> Mind you, latency may be an issue...


 
Go for it, my snappy Steam ID is ashuk100 I think, I'll check tonight to be sure. Would be great to get a bunch of us together from here to have a game. 

Stick up your Steam ID YouSir, then there's one more needed for the foursome, as it were.  tommers?


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 21, 2010)

Downloading now


----------



## bmd (Jul 21, 2010)

tommers said:


> cool.  is it alien breed?


 


> And, sadly for Team 17, it makes Alien Breed Evolution look a bit stiff and uninspired. Which is a shame, because that’s a fairly entertaining game.



From Rockpapershotgun's review.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 21, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> ashuk100


 

I think mine is Item! but I will have to check as well!


----------



## YouSir (Jul 21, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Go for it, my snappy Steam ID is ashuk100 I think, I'll check tonight to be sure. Would be great to get a bunch of us together from here to have a game.
> 
> Stick up your Steam ID YouSir, then there's one more needed for the foursome, as it were.  tommers?


 
yousir144, at level 7 I think, although that doesn't seem to make a vast amount of difference.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 22, 2010)

i got it this morning.  im up for some multiplayer  my id 
is neil2332?


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm finding it a bit hard to log on for an online game but i'm up for it. Mostly playing Medic so far.


----------



## tommers (Jul 22, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Go for it, my snappy Steam ID is ashuk100 I think, I'll check tonight to be sure. Would be great to get a bunch of us together from here to have a game.
> 
> Stick up your Steam ID YouSir, then there's one more needed for the foursome, as it were.  tommers?



I'm up in the North East till next week, but will do it when I get back.  I just tried to log on but I've obviously forgotten my details.


----------



## bmd (Jul 23, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> I'm finding it a bit hard to log on for an online game but i'm up for it. Mostly playing Medic so far.


 
What's your Steam ID? I've tried Stigmata but there isn't one.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 23, 2010)

Try 'Thelonious Funk'. One of my many hip aliases


----------



## bmd (Jul 23, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> Try 'Thelonious Funk'. One of my many hip aliases



Nothing there. My Steam ID is Ashuk100 but my screen name atm is bmd. Are you sure you're giving your actual ID?


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 23, 2010)

Never mind, I found you!


----------



## dylans (Jul 25, 2010)

My kid loves this game and kicks ass at it too. look out for him online master exploder. Be warned he's an ace gamer. Gmod and Team fortress 2 too.


----------



## bmd (Jul 25, 2010)

The Groke said:


> I think mine is Item! but I will have to check as well!


 
Apparently Item hasn't been on Steam for a year, is that definitely you?

I've added everyone else too.


----------



## tommers (Jul 25, 2010)

ah.  "tommers30" I think.


----------



## bmd (Aug 6, 2010)

So is anyone else playing this? It's awesome. You really do have to work together, especially on the harder difficulties. Get playing! NOW! Message me if you do cos I've got 3 weeks off work and will be playing it at every opportunity.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks a little bit like Loaded for the PS1 back in 1995.


----------

